# Brad Lee 2021 Lawn Journal



## Brad Lee (Mar 7, 2020)

On 3/3 I pulled some cores from the soil to get tested. Tried my best to address the bulk of my soil needs in 2020. My pH was at a 5.3 and my P was very low around this time in last year. Hopefully, there's improvement.

No new growth yet. Will post pics soon.

In the meantime, I'll stock up on urea and get my blades sharpened.


----------



## Brad Lee (Mar 7, 2020)

While I was obtaining cores samples from the soil, notices this issue that I addressed in this post:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=25829


----------

